# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک در مورد تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## milad210

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز ومدیران ارجمند.
من از بچگی به الکترونیک علاقه داشتم و در این زمینه استعداد زیادی داشتموتا اول دبیرستان  تنها هدفم الکترونیک بودبه حدی که به رشته های دیگه فکر نمی کردم ،ولی به دلایل زیادی ازجمله نبود هنرستانخوب در شهرمان و ضعفم در درس ریاضی نتونستم رشته ی فنی و حرفه ای یا ریاضی رو انتخابکنم و مجبور شدم وارد رشته ی تجربی بشم ،سال دوم و سوم دبیرستان به رشتم علاقهپیدا کردم و پیشرفت زیادی تو درس ریاضی کردم و شاگرد اول کلاسمون بودم،ولیدر اوایل سال چهارم علاقم(یعنی  الکترونیک)به سراغم اومد و نتونستم واسه کنکور آماده شم ،الان موندم تو دوراهی که همین رشتهی تجربی رو ادامه بدم یا سال آینده تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم و در آینده در رشتههایی نظیر بیوالکتریک یا مهندسی رباتیک یا برق تحصیل کنم،الان  نمی دونم که آیا میتونم این همه دروس اختصاصیریاضی رو که بیشتردانش آموزا ازشون فرارمیکنند رو واسه کنکور سال آینده آماده کنمیا نه چون بخاطرسربازی فقط یک سال وقت دارم پشت کنکور بمونم و باید راه درست رو انتخاب کنم،ازطرفی بعضی ها میگن رشته ی ریاضی خیلی سخته وبازار کارخوبی نداره ولی رشته تجربی بخاطر اینکه تخصصمه راحت تره و بازارکارخوبیداره،اما من میخوام ازاستعدادم در شغل آیندم استفاده کنم وبا تمام وجود مشغول اونبشم نه اینکه فقط به دنبال منافع مادی باشم و همین طور میترسم در رشته های تجربیناموفق بشم و افسردگی بگیرم و ازشغلم ناراضی باشم.حالا من  از شما مدیران و دوستان باتجربه تقاضا دارم کهکمکم کنید و بگید که کدوم راه رو انتخاب کنم و منو ازاین بی هدفی و بی انگیزگینجات بدین.

----------

